# Feelings on Guy Tits?



## FFAKAT (Mar 23, 2007)

HI, JUst wanted to see ya'll's views on your man's guy tits. If they are a big turn on for you? Not that big of a deal? What you like to do with them?

Personally, my bf is 400ish(and gaining, if he likes it or not! he has frozen pizzas and a pan of brownies coming tomorrow!!:eat1 and he has big thighs and a smaller rack. I'm only 120lbs so his are still bigger than mine!
I like to snuggle my head between them when we cuddle...CLEAVAGE:smitten: and I told him it's OK to bury my face in his tits when hes on top, even if i can barely breath! and of course knead and suck on them. He seems to be ok with this and seems to like to smother me in them.


----------



## AnyaDServal (Mar 23, 2007)

I, too, enjoy having a faceful of sexy male cleavage. I agree, the smothering thing is hot. My boyfriend's got quite a rack on him- and it used to be a point of embarassment for him, but now he knows I like them, he's not afraid to flaunt them for my sake. He used to think they made him look feminine, but last time I checked, most chicks don't have a full patch of chest hair!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm with you guys in the fact that I am a fan of the male cleavage.  

Some guys are a bit sensitive about that at first though. Again thinking it's a feminizing thing but for me it's just another wonderful aspect of big men. :wubu:


----------



## mischel (Mar 23, 2007)

For example...
Looks like i need to keep on :eat1:... i don't have that much cleavage, i think .
I am very happy right now, i got new shoes which are damn good (LOVE THEM) and they are very belly friendly!
And of course there is a new sales promotion/special offers at McDonald's!
:eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2:  
http://www.mcdonalds.de/html.php?&nt=Produkte
Shall i go on? Well it's weekend and i go out tonight *smile*.
The weather is going to be better than the last two weeks. Only rain and snow..... .
*singing* You are my sunshine, my only sunshine... .

Byebye,

mischel


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Yummmmmm can you say SEXY!! I think its amazingly HOT to see a man with em bigger then my pierced D cups ( * Y * ) and I LOVE LOVE LOVE fondling them and licking, sucking and add the fact theres a *&^% ok..i'm getting carried away silly girl....ahhhhhhhh <sigh>*


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 23, 2007)

Great pictures mischel!  Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## rabbitislove (Mar 23, 2007)

my feelings can be summed up by the L word:
Alice: For your information I'm looking for the same thing in a man that I am in a woman.
Dana: Big tits.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 23, 2007)

rabbitislove said:


> my feelings can be summed up by the L word:
> Alice: For your information I'm looking for the same thing in a man that I am in a woman.
> Dana: Big tits.



:smitten: 

xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxxo


----------



## inona (Mar 24, 2007)

Love them.


----------



## JustPlainJim (Mar 24, 2007)

Probably out of place for me to be talking, but as a self-proclaimed BHM (okay, I've got a couple ladies that agree) with so-called "man boobs"... Yeah, at first, it's damned awkward, having a woman that says she wants to 'fondle' them. But, for me, that's just because I was picked on so very much in high school... Truth is, I kinda like it.


----------



## Boochan (Mar 24, 2007)

I absolutely love mine, they're huge and they're something that I've grown to love about me been so big  

View attachment Moobs001.jpg


View attachment Moobs003.jpg


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah, man-tits are uber sexy. 

Although in my hierarchy of the sexiest-parts-on-a-man, tits are fourth. 

1)Thighs 2)Belly 3)Ass 4)Breasts <3

*giggle*


----------



## William (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Jim

You are right about it being awkward until you know what a lady likes.

William




JustPlainJim said:


> Probably out of place for me to be talking, but as a self-proclaimed BHM (okay, I've got a couple ladies that agree) with so-called "man boobs"... Yeah, at first, it's damned awkward, having a woman that says she wants to 'fondle' them. But, for me, that's just because I was picked on so very much in high school... Truth is, I kinda like it.


----------



## Nikki (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah, I have guy friends that have the moobies. We joke around saying if they touch mine that only means I get to touch theirs later.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Mar 25, 2007)

i think i'd actually enjoy having mine felt on.


----------



## Mr.Bellyfool (Mar 25, 2007)

I feel at home here with my belly and a bit of saggy-ness


----------



## Ivy (Mar 25, 2007)

I think I am the only one who doesn't really care either way. I don't dislike them, but I don't like them.

I'm more into ass, belly, thighs I think.


----------



## SnapDragon (Mar 25, 2007)

Love them! Great thread!

(also nice pictures Mischel and Boohan)

-SnapDragon.


----------



## pattycake (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm with Ivy. Whereas a fat guy without them would look strange and wrong (just as a big belly with no stretchmarks isn't quite right) they're not my main focus. Certainly don't hate them and wouldn't make a guy get a breast reduction or anything...


----------



## Aireman (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah I got some real crap in high school 'bout mine too..... But, only once each time! Heheheh

Sorry 'bout the size.


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 25, 2007)

I just found myself wondering if interest in guy boobs is any different than interest in woman boobs. 

By that I mean that though I am By No Means against manly boobies (or womanly boobies!), I will tend to not notice them. The same is true for me and women's boobies. 

I'm an ass and tummy person. I think that holds true for both genders.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 25, 2007)

I find them to be cute.


----------



## RedHotAva (Mar 26, 2007)

Ivy said:


> I think I am the only one who doesn't really care either way. I don't dislike them, but I don't like them.
> 
> I'm more into ass, belly, thighs I think.



I'm the same way. I'm pretty indifferent about man boobs until it moves into the fetish zone (not size-wise necessarily, just mindset). I really feel that way about all body parts though. Maybe it has to do with me not technically being a FFA, but no one body part is just that big of a deal for me.


----------



## lemmink (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm not a moob girl, but I can appreciate them, certainly


----------



## Buffetbelly (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## FFAKAT (Mar 26, 2007)

They make great pillows..I was watching a movie with the bf and was resting my head on one and he moved and i was like "now i got to rearrange my pillow!" I like all fat body parts...but to me there just another fold and the biggest one:smitten: not femine to me at all. I love folds for sure..I wish more guys could have huge thigh folds like Teighlor(SSBBW model, I'm not gay, but can appreciate folds). But the bf has huge thighs for a guy...p-o-t-e-n-t-i-a-l....


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Mar 27, 2007)

Ivy said:


> I think I am the only one who doesn't really care either way. I don't dislike them, but I don't like them.
> 
> I'm more into ass, belly, thighs I think.



i'm one of the ones who don't care much either way. i guess it depends on the guy. but i will echo the sentiments put forth before, in that i do love snuggling on a soft chest. :wubu: 



MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> 1)Thighs 2)Belly 3)Ass 4)Breasts <3
> *giggle*




ooooh, thighs! yummy! i'll second you on that one. but the belly is definitely still first on my list. ooh, i know a guy with GREAT legs. lol, that sounds funny i know but still. i love his thighs.


----------



## EverythingsBiggerinTX (Mar 29, 2007)

I for one, enjoy it when attention is given to my manboobs!


----------



## mischel (Mar 29, 2007)

missaf said:


> I love manboobs, and back-manboobs



LOL! 

I love my back-manboobs. But i cannot touch them^^.


----------



## vegasfat42 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thought I'd throw mine into the ring. Hope the attachment works.

Even when I was slimmer, I had a big chest. Now they're just bigger and softer. Guess they're here to stay.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Mar 30, 2007)

I just wanted to add that I love my manboobs. I only wish that they were larger!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Mar 30, 2007)

johnnytattoos said:


> I just wanted to add that I love my manboobs. I only wish that they were larger!



Mm, very sexy! <3


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 30, 2007)

I probably shouldn't say what I think. I might break too many peoples' brains 

=Divals


----------



## Tad (Mar 30, 2007)

Divals said:


> I probably shouldn't say what I think. I might break too many peoples' brains
> 
> =Divals



You man NOT tease us like that, and expect to get away with it!

Anyway, its Friday, I need my brain broken. So come on, spill! I'd love to hear your perspective, given that you are probably looking at it from a slightly different angle than most of us.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 30, 2007)

edx said:


> You man NOT tease us like that, and expect to get away with it!
> 
> Anyway, its Friday, I need my brain broken. So come on, spill! I'd love to hear your perspective, given that you are probably looking at it from a slightly different angle than most of us.
> 
> ...



I kinda like them. They make me feel 'girly,' for lack of a better word. Though I could do without all the hair. x.x

...You asked for it. 

=Divals


----------



## elggij (Mar 31, 2007)

My big saggy tits are the best thing about being really fat (375+). My wife told me before we were married that if I was gonna play with her tits (48DD) she was gonna play with mine. She's been playin with them for 35 years now.


----------



## Chubbyboy (Apr 4, 2007)

heh, I'm glad that a hefty chest on a guy is such a point of interest. I've always had more than enough to spare. It bugged me a school for the longest time, but the tight t-shirts I'm forced to wear at work helped me get over that really quick.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 4, 2007)

johnnytattoos said:


> I just wanted to add that I love my manboobs. I only wish that they were larger!



*you should be proud..they are amazing as is THE REST OF YOU.....come on over neighbor..i might b able to lend you a pound or 2 of sugar HEHEHEHE :smitten: *


----------



## Tanicarl (Apr 6, 2007)

a couple pics 

View attachment Picture 88.jpg


View attachment Picture 91.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 8, 2007)

Tanicarl said:


> a couple pics



*very very sexy.....thanks 4 sharing : >* :eat2:


----------



## Takera (Apr 9, 2007)

Divals said:


> I kinda like them. They make me feel 'girly,' for lack of a better word. Though I could do without all the hair. x.x
> 
> ...You asked for it.
> 
> =Divals



And they are great pillows


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 10, 2007)

Takera said:


> And they are great pillows



So I've heard anyway. I still prefer the soft squishiness of your Girl Tits 

=Divals


----------



## Takera (Apr 10, 2007)

Divals said:


> So I've heard anyway. I still prefer the soft squishiness of your Girl Tits
> 
> =Divals



 I can't believe you actually said that...

What's it's true man boobs are good pillows and there needs to be hair, cause that's what makes men men, instead of boys... In my opinion anyways.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 10, 2007)

Takera said:


> I can't believe you actually said that...
> 
> What's it's true man boobs are good pillows and there needs to be hair, cause that's what makes men men, instead of boys... In my opinion anyways.



Hmph -.-

What's wrong with appreciating a nice pair of Girl Tits? 

=Divals


----------



## Takera (Apr 10, 2007)

Divals said:


> Hmph -.-
> 
> What's wrong with appreciating a nice pair of Girl Tits?
> 
> =Divals



Wrong Thread


----------



## imfree (Apr 10, 2007)

....Luxurious BHM w/ample moobies!


----------



## imfree (Apr 10, 2007)

imfree said:


> ....Luxurious BHM w/ample moobies!



Sorry, idiot here forgot to attach picture.


----------



## Scrubbed_In (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow... this thread is great!! I always tried to hide mine when I was younger but became almost proud of them as I've gotten older. It's nice to see so many ladies that enjoy nice manboobs as much as guys like their womanboobs!


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Apr 14, 2007)

I love it when a woman plays with my manboobs.


----------



## BeeBee (Apr 14, 2007)

I used to hate mine...not the biggest problem now. 

View attachment 50_Over.jpg


----------



## Scrubbed_In (Apr 15, 2007)

missaf said:


> Just as long as equal treatment occurs



I would expect nothing less!


----------



## Big Daddy WooWoo (May 3, 2007)

I used to hate my manboobs when I was younger.

Then I realized that a lot more women liked to play with them than guys would give me trouble for them (perhaps my penchant for punching any of my friends who were guys who grabbed them played a part on reducing that end)...

...but I soon realized that women who were playing with my man boobs probably wanted be to fondle their boobs too.

Now I make sure my lovers know to live out their lesbian booby fantasies with my manboobs. I love having them played with and kissed (as much as I like playing and kissing the ladies)...


----------



## imfree (May 4, 2007)

Big Daddy WooWoo said:


> I used to hate my manboobs when I was younger.
> 
> Then I realized that a lot more women liked to play with them than guys would give me trouble for them (perhaps my penchant for punching any of my friends who were guys who grabbed them played a part on reducing that end)...
> 
> ...



There's an amazing amount of truth in that!


----------



## technaut (May 5, 2007)

Looks like i got some ^^. Used to hate them as well ... But exactly one year ago, an ex-gf told me she wanted my "boobs"  she was a pearshaped 300lbs sweet girl, but not self confident at all  ...
My hairy pillow => See attachment  (please be kind, this is the first time i ever shoot myself under every angles... must be some through-photo-therapy-self-acceptance)... 

View attachment mt.jpg


View attachment pil.jpg


----------



## massconsumption (May 5, 2007)

Im always proud of my rack and have no shame in showing them off, especially at the beach where I get varied mixed reactions from others (I guess I'm into shock value--goes along with my style of humor 

View attachment me2icon.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 5, 2007)

technaut said:


> Looks like i got some ^^. Used to hate them as well ... But exactly one year ago, an ex-gf told me she wanted my "boobs"  she was a pearshaped 300lbs sweet girl, but not self confident at all  ...
> My hairy pillow => See attachment  (please be kind, this is the first time i ever shoot myself under every angles... must be some through-photo-therapy-self-acceptance)...



*Lucky GF...that one amazing body you have YUMMMMMN:*eat2:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 5, 2007)

massconsumption said:


> Im always proud of my rack and have no shame in showing them off, especially at the beach where I get varied mixed reactions from others (I guess I'm into shock value--goes along with my style of humor



*awww what a beautiful sight on the beach..one of my long ongoing fantasys.......a beautiful big boy that needs oil rubbed on his vast expanding body and a nice sweet girl to feed him and make sure he is sated as he struts his stuff on the beach ..........ahhh i regress....lolol*:wubu:


----------



## technaut (May 5, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Lucky GF...that one amazing body you have YUMMMMMN:*eat2:



Thanks :blush: Actually we "broke" 2 months after. Got more pics but i'm kinda shy :blush:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 5, 2007)

technaut said:


> Thanks :blush: Actually we "broke" 2 months after. Got more pics but i'm kinda shy :blush:



*you have a gorgeous body..share more please please please....with a big cherry on top* :smitten:


----------



## technaut (May 5, 2007)

Ok :blush: maybe i'll start my own thread tomorrow


----------



## inona (May 7, 2007)

massconsumption said:


> Im always proud of my rack...


 
As you should be - but watch that sunburn!


----------



## Big Daddy WooWoo (May 11, 2007)

Here's some pics of my manboobs.

First a manboob








The the pair of 'em


----------



## TCUBOB (May 12, 2007)

If you're looking for guy tits, you're going to find them here.


----------



## bigbelly-love (May 13, 2007)

my favorite pics in this forum! )


----------



## bigrugbybloke (May 19, 2007)

mine are about 58"


----------



## holy crap (May 20, 2007)

here's mine 

View attachment moob1.jpg


View attachment moob2.jpg


----------



## flynnbhoy (May 23, 2007)

I thought I may as wee put mine up, seeing as i'm here


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 23, 2007)

*wow you do this FA heart good ..a much needed break from my day...and now I have to ROLL MY TONGUE BACK in my mouth and wipe the drooooooooool off.....damn.......its nice to admire from afar....:smitten: *


----------



## JoeD43 (May 23, 2007)

I lost the program for my webcam so I can't take any good ones for you, but I hopefully attached a recent photo (right before Christmas) and maybe you can use your imagination  

View attachment Joe4.jpg


----------



## daniel (Sep 1, 2007)

I think a BHM without any manbooms is like a FFA without loving fat men.


----------



## daniel (Sep 1, 2007)

A BHM without tits is like a FFA without loving fat men. Daniel


----------



## daniel (Sep 2, 2007)

Which cup would you propose ???:eat1: 

View attachment IMG00031.jpg


View attachment IMG00032.jpg


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 3, 2007)

Ivy said:


> I think I am the only one who doesn't really care either way. I don't dislike them, but I don't like them.


No, I'm the same way: more focused on bellies and love handles. Some big guys just have sleek soft chests with all of the indentations filled in (not common, but it happens), and I'm just as fond of that.

-Qit


----------



## numble (Sep 3, 2007)

Now if all you ladies could move to the uk live would be grand :wubu:


----------



## Ry&#333;ri (Sep 3, 2007)

man, some of you girls are more obsessed with breasts then us guys are


----------



## chicagomark (Sep 5, 2007)

I think I have good potential... 

View attachment moobs.jpg


----------



## chicagomark (Sep 5, 2007)

Here's a shot from the side.... 

View attachment sidemoobsjpeg.jpg


----------



## SnapDragon (Sep 5, 2007)

Massconsumption, I still think your picture is the sexiest overall picture of a fat guy being a fat guy and summing up everything important to my personal interpretation of fat fetishism. It's a combination of looking-like-you're-enjoying-yourself and general vibes of self-acceptance and downright cuteness.

And Chicagomark and Daniel, very impressive too!

-SnapDragon.


----------



## daniel (Sep 5, 2007)

Thank you for your compliments SnapDragon. I would like to send you more pics or even a video, but you didn't gave any mail-adress. I'm so sorry...
Daniel


----------



## daniel (Sep 6, 2007)

still growing... 

View attachment IMG00064.jpg


View attachment IMG00076.jpg


View attachment IMG00079.jpg


View attachment IMG00080.jpg


----------



## Oceanbreeze (Jul 5, 2011)

I absolutely adore man boobs on a BHM!:smitten:


----------



## Broadside (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow. This has always been the part of my body I've been _most_ self conscious about.

I'm totally blown away there are so many FFA's into them.

...I need to lay down. :huh:


----------



## Morbid (Jul 7, 2011)

i'll have to post a new picture of my man boobs just to tease you sexy ladies..  I am wanting my nipples pierced and I love having them touched, fondled and having my nipples licked and sucked.. (HUGE TURN ON!!!!)

I'll take the pic tonight... Let me know if you really wanna see them


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh what the heck...here's my example of moobery


----------



## BitsySpider (Jul 7, 2011)

Personally not a fan of the manboob. Maybe it's pure jealousy speaking as I don't fill out a proper A-cup myself but I don't like when a guy's chest has more cleavage than I do. Not surprising though as I've always been more of a belly/arm girl anyway. But hey, variety makes the world go round.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 7, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Oh what the heck...here's my example of moobery



I know what you look like naked more than I know myself.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I know what you look like naked more than I know myself.



Maybe you should post more pictures then


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 7, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I know what you look like naked more than I know myself.



It is pretty bad when we could pick Rick out of a lineup if just shown a series of headless torsos...


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 7, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> It is pretty bad when we could pick Rick out of a lineup if just shown a series of headless torsos...



I'll stop posting them then


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 7, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I'll stop posting them then



You know I'm only teasing. I'm the first one to send you rep or random drooling PMs!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jul 7, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> I'll stop posting them then



But, seriously, don't stop...don't ever, EVER stop... :batting:


----------



## Paquito (Jul 7, 2011)

You can't proudly call yourself a picwhore and then not be alright when people point out that you post pictures frequently.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 7, 2011)

Feelings on guys tits? Yes ladies, please do.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 8, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Maybe you should post more pictures then


Good point!


rellis10 said:


> I'll stop posting them then



If you stop, I'll stop loving you.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> If you stop, I'll stop loving you.




I knew you only loved me for my body! :sad:


----------



## zapf (Jul 8, 2011)

Where are all you people? I'm in Massachusetts with big man boobs (bigger than most girls I know) and they're not getting enough attention.


----------



## bobsjers (Jul 8, 2011)

i don't understand the jealousy thing. Why are big breasts on men only acceptable to the point they are smaller than the woman's? Everyone is different. And if a man happens to be larger than the woman's, then at least she has more to play with then he does. Who cares? It is as ridiculous as a woman who will not date a man shorter than she is. Why limit yourself on physical things?

I was a fat kid, and while I lost weight at puberty, but chest is still rather large. Most women ignored them. A few liked them.


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 8, 2011)

My feelings are that I feeling them..


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 11, 2011)

If you could actually wear a bra then i'm not attracted to them.

I hope I don't lose my FA card now.


----------



## SanDiega (Jul 11, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> If you could actually wear a bra then i'm not attracted to them.
> 
> I hope I don't lose my FA card now.



then we will lose our cards together. I like them, but when they start to really resemble female breast, not that I would not be attacted to the guy anymore, but they probably wont be a body part I would pay much attention to during sexytimes


----------



## Anjula (Jul 13, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> But, seriously, don't stop...don't ever, EVER stop... :batting:



She speaks the truth! You're the best picwhore I know and I absolutely adore every pic you posted as much as all of them you haven't (yet) 


Anyway, mboobs are damn hot. So damn hot...


----------



## lovelocs (Jul 13, 2011)

Never been with a guy with larger breasts. I think if I were to be, I would just latch on randomly and begin suckling. You see, what happened was my mom had to stop breastfeeding suddenly, and the shock of it left me with


*****realizes the futility of trying to justify it and simply walks out the door****


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 13, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> Never been with a guy with larger breasts. I think if I were to be, I would just latch on randomly and begin suckling. You see, what happened was my mom had to stop breastfeeding suddenly, and the shock of it left me with
> 
> 
> *****realizes the futility of trying to justify it and simply walks out the door****



That's.......kinda hot.


----------



## bigguy26m (Jul 14, 2011)

Are wet moobs ok? 

View attachment DSC00197.jpg


----------



## GentleSavage (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm slowly beginning to accept my body the way it is, but I still wish I could get rid of mah boobehs *giggle*

I just really don't like them. No one else has shown an interest in them other than disgust, so that could probably be why.


----------



## ForeignSoul (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine are quite pertinent... They are in your face! lol

However, I get a little 'blah' when they are sticking out. Like the belly, not so much the moobs.

Plus, I'm sure my better half doesn't like them  But.... whatevs. One of my coworkers LOOOVES when I need to go into the walk-in freezer for muffins and bagels and come out nice and hard... LOL


----------



## ITheFire (Jul 18, 2011)

I call them.....mitties!

Man + titties = mitties!


----------



## Paquito (Jul 18, 2011)

Honestly I just call them tits or boobs. I can't be bothered to assign gender prefixes to all of my body parts.


----------



## agouderia (Jun 16, 2012)

I'd like to join in on the most recent wave of thread excavations with a good article on a classic BHM issue:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2012/jun/15/moobs-and-me-matt-cornell

Imo a very thoughtful well written piece ... and what surprised me most were the for once on an issue like this overall thoughtful and not mindlessly fat bashing readers comments.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Jun 17, 2012)

Love them!


----------



## analikesyourface (Jun 17, 2012)

zapf said:


> Where are all you people? I'm in Massachusetts with big man boobs (bigger than most girls I know) and they're not getting enough attention.



Maine xD And yes, I am zombifying that comment. He looks cute.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 18, 2012)

I loves me some plush chests. So much better than bony/extra hard chests.


----------



## singingNerd79 (Jun 25, 2012)

Mine are so huge, bigger than any of the guys pics I've seen so far...I've never thought of it as "good" thing... I don't know if I'm brave enough to post a pic here


----------



## BigWheels (Jun 26, 2012)

Why yes, my moobs do have feelings. See?


----------



## fritzi (Jun 27, 2012)

BigWheels said:


> Why yes, my moobs do have feelings. See?



Those are indeed some very shapely moobs! :eat2:


----------



## BigWheels (Jun 27, 2012)

fritzi said:


> Those are indeed some very shapely moobs! :eat2:



Thanks. I've never had anyone like them before. This is a good feeling. :wubu:


----------



## Marlayna (Jun 27, 2012)

I prefer my men flat-chested, with some muscle underneath would be a bonus. 
However, if I love a man, I will love all of him.
There is more to physical attraction than just the outside.


----------



## Marlayna (Jun 27, 2012)

GentleSavage said:


> I'm slowly beginning to accept my body the way it is, but I still wish I could get rid of mah boobehs *giggle*
> 
> I just really don't like them. No one else has shown an interest in them other than disgust, so that could probably be why.


I had a breast reduction when I lost weight and I was thrilled with the result. Lots of men do it too.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Jun 27, 2012)

Mine used to be really hard from muscles now its just wobbly fat, I can't wait until I'm really fat so my girlfriend has more stuff to enjoy


----------



## singingNerd79 (Jun 27, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> I prefer my men flat-chested, with some muscle underneath would be a bonus.



That pretty much sums up how I think every woman feels, lol & 

At least this forum proves otherwise sometimes :happy:


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 2, 2012)

singingNerd79 said:


> Mine are so huge, bigger than any of the guys pics I've seen so far...I've never thought of it as "good" thing... I don't know if I'm brave enough to post a pic here



checks out profile..muhaha....

ohhh lots of stuff there...

dangit...your religious but you have some major talent..did you post in the music thread yet?


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 2, 2012)

BigWheels said:


> Why yes, my moobs do have feelings. See?



grrrrrrr...............


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 2, 2012)

bigguy26m said:


> Are wet moobs ok?



yezzzzzz....................


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Jul 2, 2012)

Who was that really fat guy I think he was from the US and his mum basically cared for him too much and he ended up becoming bedridden.

He had HUGE moobs!


----------



## Wanderer (Jul 2, 2012)

MillyLittleMonster said:


> Who was that really fat guy I think he was from the US and his mum basically cared for him too much and he ended up becoming bedridden.
> 
> He had HUGE moobs!



He could still walk, assuming you're referring to the "Half Ton Teen". (What a gyp... he topped out at 800.)


----------



## singingNerd79 (Jul 3, 2012)

chicken legs said:


> checks out profile..muhaha....
> 
> ohhh lots of stuff there...
> 
> dangit...your religious but you have some major talent..did you post in the music thread yet?



LOL!!! YOU are hilarious.... and so what I'm religious... that doesn't make me a good person (see what I did there? lol :happy: )


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Marlayna (Jul 5, 2012)

singingNerd79 said:


> That pretty much sums up how I think every woman feels, lol &
> 
> At least this forum proves otherwise sometimes :happy:


Isn't it GREAT that so many women here not just accept 'em, but really dig 'em?


----------



## Marlayna (Jul 5, 2012)

bigrich711 said:


>


Lookin' good. This is the place to let it all hang out!


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 5, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> Lookin' good. This is the place to let it all hang out!



Thank you, dear =)


----------



## Bearsy (Jul 6, 2012)

crossposting


----------



## malefeeder (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm a growing BHM/Feedee and I love where the fat is going. It's obviously in my belly and I have good sized moobs and I love to play with them and wish they were bigger. Though I equally love my ass/thighs and also wish they were bigger. 
It's not weird that I like my fat to develop like a woman's fat right?


----------



## Marlayna (Jul 7, 2012)

malefeeder said:


> I'm a growing BHM/Feedee and I love where the fat is going. It's obviously in my belly and I have good sized moobs and I love to play with them and wish they were bigger. Though I equally love my ass/thighs and also wish they were bigger.
> It's not weird that I like my fat to develop like a woman's fat right?


As long as you're happy, that's all that matters.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Jul 8, 2012)

Wanderer said:


> He could still walk, assuming you're referring to the "Half Ton Teen". (What a gyp... he topped out at 800.)



No not him, this guy was late twenties I think.


----------



## KittyCourtz (Jul 9, 2012)

Next to a man's tummy, his flabby pectorals are my favorite things. =)

@bigrich711: Lovely pics.


----------



## bigrich711 (Jul 9, 2012)

KittyCourtz said:


> Next to a man's tummy, his flabby pectorals are my favorite things. =)
> 
> @bigrich711: Lovely pics.



Thank you kindly. I appreciate the compliment very much =)


----------



## lovelocs (Jul 9, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> I had a breast reduction when I lost weight and I was thrilled with the result. Lots of men do it too.



I's gonna hafta present an alternate view...

Thumbs down on breast reduction, at least for me. I've seriously thought of getting mine lifted and reduced, to, you know, an actual documented cup size. I've been told it would reduce my occasional back strain, and I wouldn't have to buy my bras from pharmacies. A couple of weeks ago, I went to Great America with co-workers, and I couldn't get on the Vertical Velocity ride, because the harness would not close over my chest. Two attendants, and everybody staring. Kinda put a damper on the whole trip for me: I kept thinking I was going to blow a buckle and go flying off. 

But then I look at the photos of reduced breasts, and I see the scars. I scar easily, and I don't want my breasts looking like that. Simple as that. I've seen a man who had a breast reduction, and instead of having prominent breasts, he had prominent breast reduction scars. I'm not a huge moob fan, but I'll take them over cosmetic surgery.


----------



## The Dark Lady (Jul 9, 2012)

I believe my feelings on this matter can be summed up in one or two words: *squeezy-squeezy*

Yep, that'll about do it.


----------



## Marlayna (Jul 10, 2012)

lovelocs said:


> I's gonna hafta present an alternate view...
> 
> Thumbs down on breast reduction, at least for me. I've seriously thought of getting mine lifted and reduced, to, you know, an actual documented cup size. I've been told it would reduce my occasional back strain, and I wouldn't have to buy my bras from pharmacies. A couple of weeks ago, I went to Great America with co-workers, and I couldn't get on the Vertical Velocity ride, because the harness would not close over my chest. Two attendants, and everybody staring. Kinda put a damper on the whole trip for me: I kept thinking I was going to blow a buckle and go flying off.
> 
> But then I look at the photos of reduced breasts, and I see the scars. I scar easily, and I don't want my breasts looking like that. Simple as that. I've seen a man who had a breast reduction, and instead of having prominent breasts, he had prominent breast reduction scars. I'm not a huge moob fan, but I'll take them over cosmetic surgery.


The scars can be a little scary till they fade. Everyone heals differently, but mine looked great. When done well, they barely show, and there are new creams and gel pads on the market that work pretty well.
It's a trade off, scars for smaller shaped breasts, and a personal decision. I wish I had gotten it done a long time ago.


----------



## Amaranthine (Jul 10, 2012)

The Dark Lady said:


> I believe my feelings on this matter can be summed up in one or two words: *squeezy-squeezy*
> 
> Yep, that'll about do it.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jSE3JANx14#t=4m48s

This is all I could think of.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 11, 2012)

lovelocs said:


> I's gonna hafta present an alternate view...
> 
> Thumbs down on breast reduction, at least for me. I've seriously thought of getting mine lifted and reduced, to, you know, an actual documented cup size. I've been told it would reduce my occasional back strain, and I wouldn't have to buy my bras from pharmacies. A couple of weeks ago, I went to Great America with co-workers, and I couldn't get on the Vertical Velocity ride, because the harness would not close over my chest. Two attendants, and everybody staring. Kinda put a damper on the whole trip for me: I kept thinking I was going to blow a buckle and go flying off.
> 
> But then I look at the photos of reduced breasts, and I see the scars. I scar easily, and I don't want my breasts looking like that. Simple as that. I've seen a man who had a breast reduction, and instead of having prominent breasts, he had prominent breast reduction scars. I'm not a huge moob fan, but I'll take them over cosmetic surgery.


I was considering a lift but after reviewing a family history (and my own personal) of scarring and keloids, and my skin being so white it's translucent so even more evident, I decided that it wasn't an option for me.


----------



## topher38 (Jul 15, 2012)

well as I have been losing weight this year, the first things to go have been the moobs,


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 7, 2012)

a girl snuggles into my man boobs! And I may or may not have really sensitive nipples but I'll never tell lol


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 7, 2012)

and I can flex mine & make them dance haha


----------



## SitiTomato (Aug 7, 2012)

Personal feeling, well I like having them. I love that they're pretty sensitive. 

And on the other hand I constantly hide them up by wearing multiple layers and not swimming in public. 

Yeah still not fully over being teased for them as a kid.


----------



## MissTsatske (Aug 8, 2012)

Personally, I love moobies. All the wonderful squish factor of lady boobs, plus the added bonus of rugged chest hair. what's not to love? :eat2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 8, 2012)

MissTsatske said:


> Personally, I love moobies. All the wonderful squish factor of lady boobs, plus the added bonus of rugged chest hair. what's not to love? :eat2:



isn't it late in Minnesota? Go to BED!!!


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 8, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> isn't it late in Minnesota? Go to BED!!!



Left coast = best coast because we can stay up later!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 8, 2012)

SitiTomato said:


> Personal feeling, well I like having them. I love that they're pretty sensitive.
> 
> And on the other hand I constantly hide them up by wearing multiple layers and not swimming in public.
> 
> Yeah still not fully over being teased for them as a kid.


*
you are a male?? 
I always thought you were a woman .....*


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 8, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> you are a male??
> I always thought you were a woman .....*



Is it the "Siti" part or the "Tomato" part?


----------



## SitiTomato (Aug 8, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> you are a male??
> I always thought you were a woman .....*



I have a feeling that misconception resulted in most of my rep


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 8, 2012)

Pretty sure I posted this before, maybe even in this thread. 

My man tits. 

Ladies, I'll show you mine if you show me yours.


----------



## The Dark Lady (Aug 8, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Pretty sure I posted this before, maybe even in this thread.
> 
> My man tits.
> 
> Ladies, I'll show you mine if you show me yours.



Ha-cha-cha!!!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 8, 2012)

View attachment 103907


Seen as *Hozay* is sharing, I might as well too.


----------



## Goreki (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you, Gentlemen, day made.


----------



## survivalisfutile (Aug 9, 2012)

alright, this shot isn't exclusively of muh moobs, but you can see 'um! Let it be noted that I AM wearing clothes in this photo... just...

... tiny clothes. :blush:

ladies? any takers?  I needs good lovins on muh fatbits!


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 14, 2012)

LOVE them! slightly hairy man tits especially, burying my head in them...MMMMM


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 15, 2012)

sarahe543 said:


> LOVE them! slightly hairy man tits especially, burying my head in them...MMMMM



have you been all my life? lol


----------



## agouderia (Aug 15, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> View attachment 103907
> 
> 
> Seen as *Hozay* is sharing, I might as well too.



LOL! That is so cute, funny, weird, naughty, provocative, innocent ... all wrapped into one!


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 15, 2012)

BigJohn23 said:


> have you been all my life? lol


in the Uk Big John, hopefully burying my head in some big hairy man tits this evening  Ok confession i like it that they are about the same size as mine if anything the lucky *** is more pert than myself!


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 15, 2012)

survivalisfutile said:


> alright, this shot isn't exclusively of muh moobs, but you can see 'um! Let it be noted that I AM wearing clothes in this photo... just...
> 
> ... tiny clothes. :blush:
> 
> ladies? any takers?  I needs good lovins on muh fatbits!



nice! :eat2: I would but I am already taken


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 15, 2012)

sarahe543 said:


> in the Uk Big John, hopefully burying my head in some big hairy man tits this evening  Ok confession i like it that they are about the same size as mine if anything the lucky *** is more pert than myself!



just out of curiosity what size are you? I have a perfect handful, well for my hand which is large so I guess more than a handful lol And of course you are in the U.K. there are so many FFA's from the U.K. out here. I'm in the U.S. near Boston. I hope you had fun burrying your head in those man titties


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 16, 2012)

38 b or c, varies somewhat LOL slightly more than a hand full , seeing as how you asked


----------



## shandyman (Aug 16, 2012)

sarahe543 said:


> 38 b or c, varies somewhat LOL slightly more than a hand full , seeing as how you asked




Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 16, 2012)

ah there is a pic of the mon t'internet already nekkid but i am in a birthing pool LOL...


----------



## SitiTomato (Aug 16, 2012)

So what's everybody's preferred term for this area of the body?

Guy tits (as per the thread title), moobs, man boobs, chesticles, he-hooters, fatty pecs, man mams, lovely laddie lumps, dude hooters, bro-soms?

I feel like we should come to an agreement here, this is a very serious issue.


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 16, 2012)

Not sure but if there is hair then that's a LOVE RUG


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 17, 2012)

sarahe543 said:


> 38 b or c, varies somewhat LOL slightly more than a hand full , seeing as how you asked



perfect to me


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 18, 2012)

why thankyou they are milky is that a problem LOL


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 19, 2012)

sarahe543 said:


> why thankyou they are milky is that a problem LOL



for me it's not! lol Thats one thing you won't have to worry about with mine haha


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 19, 2012)

Jesus christ, get A ROOM!!!

Sincerely, 

Everyone.


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Jesus christ, get A ROOM!!!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Everyone.



ever tell Jesus Christ to get a room! Haha


----------



## SitiTomato (Aug 19, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Jesus christ, get A ROOM!!!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Everyone.



What do you have against budding true love!? :wubu:


----------



## shandyman (Aug 19, 2012)

Well here are my moobs.....











anyone want to measure my cup size?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 19, 2012)

Not really. if the size of the picture is anything to go by, we'd need to call NASA.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 19, 2012)

BigJohn23 said:


> ever tell Jesus Christ to get a room! Haha



LOL!!! -_-


----------



## Angelette (Dec 18, 2022)

SitiTomato said:


> So what's everybody's preferred term for this area of the body?
> 
> Guy tits (as per the thread title), moobs, man boobs, chesticles, he-hooters, fatty pecs, man mams, lovely laddie lumps, dude hooters, bro-soms?


Here's one, bara tiddies.


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 19, 2022)

I just call them boobs. I don't care if your a guy, if your fat, slim, muscular.... those your boobs. 

My partner also refers to them as his boobs. Mine are fairly huge so sadly guy's chests always look small to me, hah. Still like them though.


----------



## Mel KM (Dec 21, 2022)

This thread reminds me of this (only the male version)


----------



## Anomaly (Dec 21, 2022)

I love boobs/moobs/man boobs/fatty pectorals on fat guys. I love other subcutaneous bits like love handles and buttocks and back fat that wobble and provide a nice soft handful, but moobs have that bit more with them being in the perfect area to snuggle against and use as a pillow, and the other bits don't have nipples to give that extra ticklish play with factor.
I myself am not fat and not large in that department, and I don't care if men have bigger boobs than me, or are slightly shorter than me. In fact, just being fat and having moobs will make up for most shortcomings.


----------



## Mel KM (Dec 22, 2022)

I do like them, and I can’t argue with them being fun to play with and rest on. But they aren’t usually a focal point for me.
I realize this probably differs from the opinions of a lot of my fellow FFAs, but there is a cap on how big I like man titties to be. I like being the one who has the boobs, so as long as they’re smaller than mine, I like them just fine.


----------

